# Non-healing of episiotomy repair in perineal body



## acw (Sep 22, 2010)

I have searched hi and low but keep coming up with unlisted procedure.  Here are key sections of the op report:

"Patient had a normal vaginal delivery.  She had a third degree laceration. Patient came in for her postpartum exam and there was grandulation tissue and non-healing episiotomy repair in the perineal body."

"Finding at time of surgery:  A thin rectal sphincter was found.  Granulation tissue extensive was seen in the perineal body."

"Outside of the grandulation tissue, no incisions were made lateral to these and this tissue was removed and will be discarded.  Rectal exam is then performed revealing a somewhat thin rectal sphincter.  Allis's were placed on the rectal sphincter and three figure-of-eight stitches of 3-0 Vicryl were used for support of this sphinter.  3-0 Vicryl was then used to close the perineal body, 4-0 Vicryl was with a running 1 suture, 4-0 Vicryl is used with the subcutaneous tissue stitch. "

Another coder suggested 11420 and 12041-59

Thanx in advance for any help you can give, I know time is of value!

Annette w. CPC, CEMC


----------

